# Minolta xi zoom 80-200 (I wish)



## russellsnr (Mar 14, 2004)

Anyone help me please (Minolta Xi 80-200 zoom). I purchased this lens 2nd hand, the auto focus etc fine but I cannot get it to zoom.I have tried setting on side to mz, also tried camera (3000i) on manual focus. The lens seems to be in a1 condition. If anyone has a basic operation manual for this lens (if there is one) can you please email me with the relavent part.
I do have a couple photo's that I will try & email to anyone who maybe able to help me.
Thank You in Advance.
Russell.

   Doh! Found out this lens is not compatable with 3000i only for use with xi or si Minolta camera's.
Thanks Anyway.


----------



## Skyeg (Mar 14, 2004)

does it have some kind of locking switch? if so try unlocking it.  if thats not it then the lens is probubly pretty messed up.


----------



## markc (Mar 14, 2004)

Just to make sure we're on the same page, do you mean that when you twist the knurled dial near the end of the lens it won't change from wide-angle to telephoto and back?







Zoom dial______________|

If that's the case, it does sound like it's pretty messed up. Something inside could be broken, or there may be just a piece of sand in the gears, but either way it will probably involve opening up the lens. I'll bet it will be an expensive one to fix.


----------

